# Is 7 weeks okay to bring a puppy home?



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

I might be getting a Havanese/Maltese mix next week.(depending on when their ready) Which would be 7 weeks. My mom says we might have to wait another week because they might not be ready but i've been researching and people say we should take them home at 7 weeks. Is this true? If it isn't what week would be the best? He looks kinda like my picture but he has darker hair.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm a big fan of waiting. However, I've heard that for smaller breeds it's better to wait even longer (12 weeks, if I remember right?)... hopefully somebody who knows for sure will fill in.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh wow thats a long time. I'm sure the breeder will know. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

You're mom is right--7 weeks is too early to bring your little guy home. The rule of thumb is to bring puppies home at 8 weeks or older. 

The pup needs the extra time with his mother so she can teach him things like bite inhibition


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I would definitely wait at least one more week, if not more. Puppies learn a lot from being around their mama and brothers and sisters, including (but not limited to) bite inhibition and puppy manners. It really is beneficial to stay with mother til at least 8 weeks.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been hearing alot of different answers. Some people say 7 weeks is the best, some say its way to early. Maybe it's just ur personal opinion?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know about personal opinion but in a lot of states it's illegal to sell a puppy before 8 weeks of age.

Also what do you know about the havanese and maltese breeds? Most breeders who are knowingly mixing breeds are doing so only for money and tend to skimp on things like health testing. I don't know much about those two breeds but if they have any health issues you should ask the breeder if the parent's have been tested for them.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

Well the breeder is my moms cousin so I trust her. I have been doing alot of research on both breeds and they generally don't have any health problems.I don't think it's illegal to sell a dog before 8 weeks in my home state. I'm not positive on this though.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

In general 8 weeks is the minimum, but for small breeds like havanese or maltese you should wait until they are 12 weeks old. 7 weeks is still waaay too young for a Toy breed, not a matter of opinion just the facts. I have a Yorkie and a Maltese and I could not imagine getting them that young, they still need their mama so much at that age. 

Please make sure you are getting a puppy from an ethical breeder than has done all the genetic health tests necessary. If not you could be setting yourself up for lots of vet bills $$$. Like patchworkrobot said, most ethical breeders do not breed mutts. Don't support puppy mills or backyard breeders.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

Ya i'm getting him from my moms cousin who I trust completelty. She said around 7-8 weeks so i dont know.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

HavamaltLuv said:


> Ya i'm getting him from my moms cousin who I trust completelty. She said around 7-8 weeks so i dont know.


Did she intentionally breed them? Did she run tests on the parents? Just because your relative owns the puppies doesn't mean they have been tested for genetic diseases. Don't take this the wrong way, but if she is letting Havanese/Maltese mixes go at 7-8 weeks she probably didn't do the testing either.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, ok well i'll ask her


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Eight weeks at a minimum. As previously stated:



> Puppies learn a lot from being around their mama and brothers and sisters, including (but not limited to) bite inhibition and puppy manners.


Many breeders hang on to smaller dogs for even longer. Clayton was 11 weeks when I brought him home, for instance. But I would never get a pup before eight weeks.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

There are a variety of things that should have been tested for, including eye exams, hip dysplasia, certain breed specific diseases, and I think there is also an autoimmune one where you test the thyroid, among other things.

If you go ahead with the purchase of the puppy, I HIGHLY suggest you start saving because if this was just an accidental breeding or a "just for fun because I loooove puppies" breeding be prepared to spend a lot of money on vet bills. Also, PLEASE try to get her to keep them at least to ten-twelve weeks. You have no idea how beneficial those weeks are to puppies.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

Well if it has any problems she would definetly tell us so i'm not worried


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry, it sounds like you've already made up your mind and aren't really interested in differing opinions here.

Please don't waste these nice folks' time if you don't really want opinions. Your mother's cousin has a vested interest in getting those pups out of the house ASAP and is not likely to tell you if there's a problem.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

The problem with that is that certain diseases or illnesses don't show up without a specific test done. They could just be carriers with no symptoms and pass it on, so I *would* be worried if no testing was done. Even if my own mother bred puppies I would worry about her doing the proper genetic testing, it isn't about trusting someone because they are family.

I am sure she would tell you guys if there was a problem but she may not even KNOW that there is one to begin with without having these tests done. You are probably going to end up buying this puppy, so just please start putting money aside. Every owner getting a dog should put money aside regardless of breed/lineage, but someone getting a puppy from untested parents should be especially be prepared to pay for treatment for things like hip dysplasia, liver shunts, etc.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

Well i have over 300 bucks and me and my sister are splitting the cost of 150 dollars. ($75 each) Thanks for the advice or I would not be prepared at all! Thank you so much.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

That pretty much confirms that no testing was done. Testing costs hundreds of dollars, breeders who have taken the proper care and testing usually charge at least $500. 

Don't take this the wrong way, but 300 dollars is not very much at all when it comes to caring for a living animal. How are you going to afford his care if something happens? Most vets charge 50-85 dollars just to walk in the door. Vaccines cost around 20 bucks and since he is young he will have several of those done this year. Spaying or neutering costs around 200-300 dollars, 30-50 dollars a month on food, wee wee pads every week, $15 leash, $20 harness, puppy training classes, etc. That 300 will be gone in the blink of an eye. 

Also, there are low cost clinics BUT those are generally for people who are down on their luck and fell on hard times. Do NOT get a puppy if a low cost clinic is all you can afford.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

one question, why does it matter that its a toy breed, their just like other dogs


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

HavamaltLuv said:


> one question, why does it matter that its a toy breed, their just like other dogs


No they aren't. They are toy-sized! A lab or similarly sized dog is fine staying with mom for 8 weeks, a yorkie or maltese is not. They need at least 12 weeks.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd insist on 8 weeks for any dog, but toys typically stay with their litter a little longer.

I just got a puppy. And her breeder and I decided that the best time for the pup to come home was at 11 weeks. The earliest that I would have been allowed to take my pup, if I had insisted, was 9 weeks.

My pup was highly socialized to dogs, people, and situations. My breeder had a clear program that she used to expose my pup to sights, sounds, experiences, and other living things. We decided that she was doing the best possible job, so I waited. My pup was the very first to leave the breeder. At 11 weeks.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

well i saw some videos on youtube of havamalts and they let them go at 8 weeks and the people who posted the videos said they do great after they leave their mom.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

HavamaltLuv said:


> well i saw some videos on youtube of havamalts and they let them go at 8 weeks and the people who posted the videos said they do great after they leave their mom.


That is fine if they chose to do that but I prefer to do what has been proven to be most beneficial for toy breeds. You have no idea what those people on youtube's background is or whether or not they are qualified to breed. Not all breeders know what they are doing.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Just because something is being done doesn't mean it's being done right, or well.

I once met somebody who was feeding their dog nothing but rice and chicken. Does that mean that it's ok to do so? No, it's terrible for the dog. But it was still being done.
*FYI, I gave her some nutritional articles and the dog is now on a much better diet.

Here... A page that a Maltese breeder has about the "12 week rule." - http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/12weekrule.htm
And last, because it bugs me, Havamalts is not a breed. You are paying for a mutt. A Maltese or havanese cross breed. There is no official breed for that mix.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

good news! my mom just got an email from the breeder she said we could pick them up next week (next weeks is actually closer to 8 weeks) she is going to have them get their shots and whatever the vet suggests. She is feeding them puppy chow with warm water and warm water to drink.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Seriously, are you looking for honest opinions or affirmation?

Do you know what "affirmation" is?


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

Honestly I would ignore the op.
Obviously he/she does not care about the opinions of anyone in this post. The op completely ignores everyone's opinion despite it being true and holds firmly on the fact that his mom's cousin (the breeder) is almighty and right.
Chances are the op are more into materialistic/show dogs to show off to people, why else would they be in a rush to own a toy pup?
WHO are these people that say it's best to take the pup home at 7 weeks? Did you end up IGNORING all the recommendations and facts that point out you are able/safer to take separate a mother/pup at 8-12 weeks?


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

nevermind.


----------



## lovecockerspaniels (Feb 15, 2012)

No puppy should leave mom before 8-9 weeks which is when or around dew first set of shots and dame should be finished weening them. They need to get as much time with mom feeding and learning from her as possible. Lastly call the dames vet and see what age he recommends for her breed or the vet you will be taking her to.


----------



## HavamaltLuv (Feb 15, 2012)

Raiz3l said:


> Honestly I would ignore the op.
> Obviously he/she does not care about the opinions of anyone in this post. The op completely ignores everyone's opinion despite it being true and holds firmly on the fact that his mom's cousin (the breeder) is almighty and right.
> Chances are the op are more into materialistic/show dogs to show off to people, why else would they be in a rush to own a toy pup?
> WHO are these people that say it's best to take the pup home at 7 weeks? Did you end up IGNORING all the recommendations and facts that point out you are able/safer to take separate a mother/pup at 8-12 weeks?


Well maybe these people are hurting my feelings and I just shouldn't listen to YOU guys. BTW how do you delete a post.


----------



## Raiz3l (Nov 5, 2011)

HavamaltLuv said:


> Well maybe these people are hurting my feelings and I just shouldn't listen to YOU guys. BTW how do you delete a post.


Wow. Are you some kind of brat or ignorant kid?? How did they hurt your feelings?
They are stating facts and recommendations, you on the other hand refuse to listen to them. **edit** No links were provided but if you actually do a google search and look for reputable or thoroughly researched articles on puppy care, most if not all recommend puppies shouldnt leave their mothers till at least 8 weeks of age. **
You on the other hand posted on a public forum (where anyone registered is free to post) asking for opinions in which you ignored (everyone recommended min 8-12 weeks). Everyone is entitled to their own opinions but you on the other hand did not care for anyone else's thoughts, you just wanted validation if it's okay to bring a puppy home at 7 weeks of age, without reconsidering what people posted.
So you insulted them not the other way around.
It seems like you are in a hurry to get a puppy without considering it's health state.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

HavamaltLuv said:


> Well maybe these people are hurting my feelings and I just shouldn't listen to YOU guys. BTW how do you delete a post.


Who cares about the health of the puppy, we're being mean!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! Hmmm. Don't even know what to say.

You were given advice, good advice. Listen or don't. Whatever. The thing is, if you get a puppy from a BYB, problems may not show up til LATER. But, hey, you have your mom to pay for it, right? And, who cares what pain and discomfort the puppy may have to go through if there is a problem, right?

And even if there aren't health issues, puppies that leave their mamas too soon have issues with reading dog manners (from other dogs) correctly, and they have big problems with being more nippy and biting way more than other puppies. But, if you want to deal with months of that, fine. Have fun.

Good gravy! Now you've hurt MY feelings by ignoring my proven advice!


----------



## lovecockerspaniels (Feb 15, 2012)

HavamaltLuv said:


> one question, why does it matter that its a toy breed, their just like other dogs


 Toy breeds are tiny and need more whelping with mom. The milk and mom teaches them how to go POTTY and eat. Did you know when puppies are small the mom has to stimulate them to potty. And when they are going good on their own a good mama shows them how to clean themselves. It's not for nothing different breeds need different amounts of fime with there mama's. Every breeder is different. Some don't do their homework. I wouldn't suggest puppy chow and warm milk unless puppy milk. Sorry not a fan of puppy chow


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Also I don't even think they should be eating hard food yet. They are only 7 weeks old, someone correct me if I am wrong, but don't many small breed mothers not wean them until about 7-8 weeks? Either way, puppy chow is a very low quality food.


----------



## lovecockerspaniels (Feb 15, 2012)

At this age they would be eating what is called grule( not sure if spelled right) weening powder mixed with good puppy food and still drinking moms milk too. Puppies burn a lot of calories and need food like a new born baby up until about 4-6 weeks. To keep them growing healthy and immune system up while moms milk is protecting them. And she needs unlimited access to food while whelping them to keep her healthy so she doesnt. Get sick and puppies dont get sick no breeder should skimp on this in my opinion and if you can afford and love your Dame calcium doggy pills too


----------



## lovecockerspaniels (Feb 15, 2012)

lovecockerspaniels said:


> At this age they would be eating what is called grule( not sure if spelled right) weening powder mixed with good puppy food and still drinking moms milk too. Puppies burn a lot of calories and need food like a new born baby up until about 4-6 weeks. To keep them growing healthy and immune system up while moms milk is protecting them. And she needs unlimited access to food while whelping them to keep her healthy so she doesnt. Get sick and puppies dont get sick no breeder should skimp on this in my opinion and if you can afford and love your Dame calcium doggy pills too


Along with daily vitamins. After the 6 weeks feeding between 3-4 times a day look for feeding guide breed specific and age appropriate


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

OP, I don't think anyone here was trying to be mean or hurt your feelings. You came here and asked a question and they answered based on their knowledge and experience.

I own a toy breed, and when I was looking around for puppies, none of the responsible breeders were giving them away before 11-12 weeks (this was actually one of the criteria I had for judging whether they were a good breeder or not, based on my research). Toys are smaller and therefore more fragile than larger breeds, the longer they can stay with their mom = the bigger, stronger, and more mature they'll be when they're given to a new home (which, I might add, can be taxing on a dog! Suddenly his/her entire environment is completely different).

I really hope that you can take a minute and look at the posts here again. Everyone here really just has you and your dog's best interest at heart.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I think she's gone, just in case she is not:
1. Many decades ago, the bible of canine development said that 49 days (7 weeks) was optimum for development. However, that was based on minimal conditions.
2. Today (actually about 30 years ago), researchers found that socialization was important and that pups should stay with Mom for a few more weeks. If the breeder has kids to socialize the pup, and can keep the pup for a few more weeks ( 11 - 12 weeks), then the pup will be sweeter, calmer, and more gentle. 
3. If you get the pup at 7 - 8 weeks, then you will have to teach it Bite inhibition, socialization with many, many people, and you'll have to wait until about 16 weeks before you can start socializing with dogs... which could result in a yappy dog, if you don't do these things... It is much easier for the breeder to do these at home.


----------



## wildfire_1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am a new puppy owner. great pryenees/golden retreiver mix(however starting to doubt this due to how much she resembles a newfie! but anyways!!)...... 

She is 4months old. I was told she was born oct 21st by the BYB. She is very nippy because her 'n her littermates were seperated from their mother at, guess what age... SEVEN WEEKS!!!!! she is very nippy, yippy, doesn't have good social behavior with other dogs, doesn't know when its time to potty and when its NOT time to potty.. and several other issues... and guess what... i am having to deal with them... I would NEVER buy a dog from a breeder who would rehome the litter before they were 12weeks old.. for that they need the socialization of their littermates and their mother AND father. Bite Inhabitation(sp?) happens between 8weeks and 12weeks of age... They learn what NOT to do by hurting their littermates unknowingly. and they wont know any of that unless they are given that crucial 4 extra weeks!! IMO... It is just vain, selfish, unhealthy, and not in pups interest to get pup before 12weeks of age AND have all testings done to prove you do have a healthy puppy!!! A friend of mine has a yorkie/cairn terrier puppy(well ex bf now but still friends).... and He didnt do any of that, got his puppy at 7weeks old, and he is having to deal with a ton of medical problems that have now showed up due to testings(upon my urging) that he didnt even know existed. Specialized Diet, Behavior Issues, Training issues, Potty Training Issues, Medical issues that require constant monthly monitoring 'n medication*wont list them as there is alot!*.... He is now having to get a loan to do the first of several expensive medical treatments that his low income can not afford to pay for on his own and he had a meager($400) saved and that went to vet bills, not including the $2K he spent in tests(he got a loan from his sister on that expense). 

I say, WAIT UNTIL YOU CAN AFFORD THE PUPPY ON YOUR OWN AND HAVE A NICE SIZE GOOSE EGG SAVED UP PLUS NEVER BUY A PUPPY BEFORE THEY ARE AT LEAST TWELVE(12) WEEKS OLD!!!!!!!

((PS: My puppy, i got her from a lady who claims to have found her on the side of a highway, 2 months ago, and i got her a month ago))


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

HavamaltLuv said:


> Well maybe these people are hurting my feelings and I just shouldn't listen to YOU guys. BTW how do you delete a post.


Hurting your feelings? You're too immature to own a dog.


----------



## lovecockerspaniels (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok I've been reading these post. It is so sad to see how upset people get when they don't do homework on purchasing a bran new puppy. In short you get what you pay for. All the post about the testing and training. these things are expensive they buyers wanna come along and ask you to accept a fraction of the price when you've put out a fortune already in testing alone. Then comes the part about the training any good breeder will begin training as soon as puppies are old enough. BUT THEY STILL NEED TO BE TRAINED IN THEIR FOREVER HOMES. ALL BREEDER SHOULD SUGGEST TRAINING CLASSES. it hurts to think that people are looking for the perfect accessory to have for what ever reason instead of a breed of personal choice to give a loving home where they will be taught and nurtured. Every puppy has their own personality. And I haven't met anyone with a true crystal ball. You should ask lots of questions to the people you are buying from and even visit a few times. Ask if they have a return deposit policy or a minimum hold time with no deposit. So you can visit the puppies and interact with them to see what puppy is the best choice. Good breeder should want the buyers to be happy and puppies. Best hint if the puppy is too too cheap you may have your work cut out ahead of you. Ask what food the pups are on what foods was the dame eating during gestation. Spend time on this. You are making at least 15 year commitment. There is so much to ask and consider when getting a new puppy. We are still adding things to our check-list for new owners. Real breeders want people to know what they are getting into. Anyone can go to AKC site and see a question check list for buyers to ask breeders. And if anyone needs a checklist glad to email to anyone its has AKC questions and ones that we know are important for our breed of puppies. The placing puppies at 8 weeks. Still goes to development of the breed. Chewing, nipping has to be worked out though socializing and its not over in 8-12 weeks. Pipe are still teething and developing and need training and socializing check local Area for puppy play and dog parks schedule play dates with as many of your neighbors puppies or dogs as possible (socializing with one or 2 only is not the cure). Look up appropriate leaving the nest for your puppy of choice. And don't be afraid to talk to your breeder about puppy having more time with the mom if they are a good breeder and know your going to give puppy an excellent home they will accommodate you as much as they can.


----------

